# Voltage upgrade on a Cushman Titan



## mnprop (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello,

I have a Cushman Titan that I'm planning to upgrade from 36v to 48v and I'm trying to put together a parts list. Thus-far, I know I'll need to upgrade the controller (currently a Curtis 1205-101) and the onboard charger (currently a Cushman 887242). The motor is already rated for 48v (GE mod 5BC49JB402C). Can anyone advise on the corresponding part numbers for the 48v versions of the controller and charger?

There are also a few other parts which are currently hooked into the current 36v system, but I'm not sure whether they need to be swapped out. There's a small PCB, a solenoid (W-R RBM 71-111221 12 VDC), and a couple of resistors. Let me know if any pictures are needed of the components.

Thanks,
Dale Stignani


----------



## JonNYC (8 mo ago)

Just seeing this now and recently purchased a Cushman Titan wanting to do the same upgrade. Wondering how it went for you and what the upgraded top speed and range is now. 
Please advise.


----------

